# coding question



## MANNLM (Nov 14, 2007)

I am looking for the correct code/s for excision of a hyperplastic polyp from the exteriorized portion of ileostomy stoma, 1 polyp removed, 2 cauterized, ileostomy bag then reapplied.  Can't find a listed procedure that fits.  Thanks.


----------



## sunchips (Dec 6, 2007)

Are you looking for procedure and Dx codes?


----------



## MarlaB422 (Apr 13, 2009)

fcopeny said:


> Are you looking for procedure and Dx codes?



I am looking for help.  My boss is interested in adding a nurse (RN) to our staff to see local and our ostomy patients for ostomy markings and care.  I have been looking for a specific code and am under the impression that it may fall under an e/m code.  Any help is appreciated.


----------



## acbarnes (Apr 14, 2009)

I asked this question earlier and did not get a good answer. Did you ever get any information?


----------

